# Ever shot this one?



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQJSZs-euZU

That's one bad rifle.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Big gun!!!!!*

Bill,

Lets buy us one!!!! 

Darin


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I had a guy asking about one of these at the store one time. He wanted it as a "one shot" rifle for Cape buffalo and as a collector piece. I spoke with the company rep about it. The service people call that model the Defibrillator. 

They run $2971 from Dick's after taxes and special-order fees.

Evan


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

They should shoot from a bench or a tripod. Each time that rifle hits the ground the shooter should get kicked in the genitals. Thats rifle abuse.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Bill,
> 
> Lets buy us one!!!!
> 
> Darin


That's the one I got for deer hunting up your way. Hell, you ain't even got to hit him. Just hit near him.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*Thumper*

I had a .338 mag...not as bad as that bad boy but about 20 rounds was all I could take at one sitting. Only shot two bullets at game with that rifle & got a bull elk and a bull moose. Quit hunting years ago but the memories...they live forever.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

SteveZ said:


> I had a .338 mag...not as bad as that bad boy but about 20 rounds was all I could take at one sitting. Only shot two bullets at game with that rifle & got a bull elk and a bull moose. Quit hunting years ago but the memories...they live forever.


The .338 mag is one of Alaska's top rifle rounds.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*.338 Mag*

That is a potent round. One of the best rounds for larger game. 
A guy I go to church with has one that he has deer hunted with for years.
He had open heart surgery and could not shoot it comfortably. Instead of choosing another more shooter friendly round he took it and had this piston looking recoil system on it and still hunts with it now.

I bought a 450 marlin when they came out several years ago. It had a 18 1/2 inch ported barrel. I didn't like the factory loads so I worked up a load with 300 grain hollow points. I then loaded up a couple of hundred rounds.

After 20-30 shots the scope would start creaping forward. I had a Leopold scope with Leopold mounts. I could not tighten it up enough to stop the creap. I don't think I ever killed a deer with it. It was an awesome gun just way too much recoil for me to comfortably shoot. 

My deer round of choice for the locations that I hunt now is a 25-06 with 100 grain ballistic tip. If I hunt in brush I carry the old 30-06 or .308. I will carry my sons 30-30 once in a blue moon. I try to take a deer every year with a shotgun. 

Bill,
You need to polish up on your shooting skills and sight that new rifle in and I will take you and Danny on a doe slaughter sometime this comng Fall. 

I have taken Danny on a hunt for the past 2 years. I think the longest we ever sat in a stand was 1 hour before the meat hit the ground. I hope to do the same again this year.

Darin


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Never had a .25-06 but always thought it'd be a fine deer & antelope cartridge. Had several .270s, .280s, .243s, a couple 7x57s, a 6mm, several .30-06s, even a model 94 30-30. Probably some others long forgotten. Pet was a Ruger 77 in .270. Every time it went Bang! something died. Got rid of my rifles about 1986...hunted with a bow for 10 years or so...decided I didn't wanna do it anymore.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Finger_mullet said: .................Bill,
You need to polish up on your shooting skills and sight that new rifle in and I will take you and Danny on a doe slaughter sometime this comng Fall. 

I said: Sounds good to me. I have yet to shoot it, but that will come. I've been busy with end of year school projects and exams. I thought my granddaughter was the student, but I think I am doing as much or more work than she! 

I may well slip up your way sometime this summer and see if we can do some shooting. It's been a long time since I busted a cap, much less been hunting.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Cap Busting!!!!*

Bill,

Head up and you can cash at the house for the weekend. We can bust all the caps you bring. I have not shot in some time due to the limited supply of ammo. However I can warm up the reloading press for some plinkers. 

Did your scope come in?? I demolished my piles of dirt that I shoot at with the bobcat. I figured a fresh supply without all the lead would work better. There was some soft spots in the bank and I was afraid a stray bullet may blow thru it and hit something of value, like a person or a house a few miles away. I will start construction again soon. It will only take a few minutes to build it back. We can shoot at 50, 100, 150, 200 and possibly farther. I have 2 mounds at my house. Or we can go to the range. We can shoot up to a flat 300 yards at the range. Shaded shooting house with cement benches with sun shades. Awesome palce to plink!!!

I have a stand with your name on it Bill. We can stretch that new rifle out and see if you can hit what you aim at. If your really good I will put you in the field and see if you can shoot long range. I am so looking forward to it!!!

I am thinking about heading down one weekend in the next week or so. I fished some last weekend at Myrtle beach but it has been a while since I did some real fishing. 

Darin


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*25-06*

I never thought I would like the 25-06. A really great guy that gave me advice when I first started hunting shot a 25-06. He shot caribu, mule deer and whitetails with his. He took a black bear with it as well. He passed away a few years ago. 

Anyway I bought one. I hunted with it 1 year and put it in the gun cabinet. It sat there for 3 years. I started hunting a new tract of land and that gun found its nitch. Long open shots. Down long road beds, long open woods shots, across a field. Anywhere where you have a long shot with little obstruction. Very little recoil. A very child friendly gun. My son has put several on the ground with it.

A good scope is all you will need!!!

Darin


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Bill,
> 
> Head up and you can cash at the house for the weekend. We can bust all the caps you bring. I have not shot in some time due to the limited supply of ammo. However I can warm up the reloading press for some plinkers.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan in the making Darin. I have to make it through June with family to do's, but after that I'll make the run. Let me know when you're coming down. I maybe at Topsail with the family that week, but we can still give it a whack.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I had a chance to shoot a .416 Rigby once.............ONCE!!!!!! Way too much gun for me. Was kinda fun though.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I've got a semi-retired 25-06 and love it .... I tried all the rounds ( 100 gr Balistic tips, 117 gr Sierra GK's soft point BT-liked this one better than the 100 Bal. tips, 122 gr rem's, 90 Win. powerpoints ) but found one that drops them way dead every time ... A Sierra Gameking in 90 grain boattail hollow point .... I get better penatration with it than a 30-06 in 150 gr .... I don't reload and Federal stopped making this rounds so now it's pretty much fully retired .... I shot the 30-06 with the 150's and killed deer with it ... but this past winter I got a New gun .... a Tikka (Sako) SS in 7MM-08 ..... I'm thinking it will be a killer also but not like the 25-06 but I was wanting a short action for a change and love the silky smooth bolt on it and the 3 way safety where as my Rems were either on or off ....


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*3 positions safety*

I like the 3 position safety much better than the one Remington has. Ruger has a good one. I have a ruger in a 308. I is a great little gun. It is the ultra light gun. 20" barrell. Kicks kinda hard and is loud as hell but awesome performance. I hand loaded some 150 grain Hornady SST at 2 grains over max. Dang fine round. Probably killed 30-40 deer with it in its day.

Darin


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

It's a shame the older I get the less I enjoy pullen the trigger on some of the beast and yea I have pulled my fair share of triggers.

Some of the ones I do enjoy shooting are my 44mag lever with a 250 grain deer stopper load, the lever 308, the lever 358 with a 200 grain silver tip (nutten but a 30-30 made over, my new Browning 308 heavy bench (still looking for a long range to strech it way out and last but not least are both the Browning 54 and 50 cal muzzler loaders made in the old cap and ball set-up (yes folks Browning did make muzzler loaders back a few years ago)

Now some of the ones I didn't enjoy,,,,,, Marlin 444, Marlin 45-70, Browning BAR in 300 Win Mag with the Boss when I forgot to pull ear muffs on and it felt as if a 300 lb line backer punched me in the back of my head .

I have been offered to shoot a 500 Nitro Express - these are the guns that if you shoot something in the brush and it doesn't fall over and die such as a Cap buff or a Rino, well you have to take the 500 and go hunt it down,, think of a rifle round as big as your thumb and twice as long and pack it tight ... a shoulder fired 8 gauge shotgun,, they use to use these to take out flocks of ducks.

As I said, the older I get the less I enjoy pain,, now I sit back and think about it I am starting to understand why my shoulder hurts :redface:


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Shot a 7mm rem mag for years didnt realy kick a lot but wanted something smaller, Bought a WSS mag in a25 super short , same ballistics as a 25-06 but in a real short case , lesspowder when you reload. Shoots great groups , and have killed three deer with it they have went a total of 0 steps, love this gun have it in a Browning A bolt.


----------

